# Online Orders at 1am PDT 2-3 Weeks Shipping



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Official: Placed my iPad 2 Order - Post Shipping Details/Location*

EDIT: Ordered Mine 16GB BLACK WIFI

Ships April 15

Receives by April 22


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I think that if you line up at some out of the way BB or FS at that time you can probably get one but don't blame me if you don't.

I do know that one retailer in the GTA has said that they expect a second shipment in 2-3 weeks. Again, take that for what it's worth.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

I will order online as soon as I am able (so im first)

Then just take a drive to the futureshop/walmart (these are in a power centre in the outskirts of London) and then the bestbuy is in a more urban area (which seems to always have a bigger line up) and maybe Ill be lucky with a 16gb wifi white

I wonder If anyone would line up at a walmart.. hmmm


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Is that what they're saying for shipping of apple.ca orders? 2-3 weeks?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well in Australia/New Zealand the iPad is for sale online and it shows 2-3 weeks

We can assume it will be the same here...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

ericlewis91 said:


> Well in Australia/New Zealand the iPad is for sale online and it shows 2-3 weeks
> 
> We can assume it will be the same here...


Why would you assume it will be the same here, I'm certain Apple has set aside launch stock for each country independently, that said it will likely sell quickly and soon be up to 2-3 or more weeks, but I would expect that if you manage to order asap after online orders start it will ship fairly quickly...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The UK is up now too, and it's at 2-3 weeks. Was it any less when it was first up, anyone?


----------



## gordoon (Jan 31, 2009)

No, the UK and Ireland (and Europe too) started at 2-3 weeks. Same for Australia and New Zealand, but last I checked _they_ were up to 3-4 weeks.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Fingers crossed, I'm still hoping for shorter shipping here 


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

iphoneottawa said:


> Fingers crossed, I'm still hoping for shorter shipping here 


+1

I had a dream once that they were already in canada and are just leaving the GTA.. I WISH


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh want to save $10 use an employee store! 

Examples of employee stores

McDonalds Canada: Apple (Canada) - McDonald’s
RCI: Apple (Canada) - Rogers Communications
Telus: Apple (Canada) - TELUS
BCE: Apple (Canada) - BCE
RBC: Apple (Canada) - RBC

Question: this wouldnt cause any delay for shipping time would it?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I think that the 2-3 weeks we're seeing in Australia, etc. is going to be the same here (or worse) because items ordered online are likely coming from China. This will be evidenced by whether adding an engraving adds more ship time or not. If adding an engraving does not add any ship time then it's a safe bet they're all coming direct from China.

The states is showing 4-5 weeks likely because other countries are getting priority to meet with the promised March 25th international launch date.

That's what I'm thinkin anyway...


----------



## rockisdead (Oct 22, 2010)

not live yet


----------



## panzergruppe (Nov 16, 2007)

4am EST Toronto?


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

looks that way


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

is it 1AM eastern or pacific time? Store doesn't seem to be ready to sell at 1:12 AM eastern.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

ericlewis91 said:


> It may be worth not waiting in line for hours but I really don't want to have to wait 2-3 weeks online.......


I have missed the main point somewhere. What is the urgency about getting this product?

I can see the urgency with some software you need to complete a project - I have one contract where I need a specific application in order to complete the deliverable that is due next week, and I am anxiously waiting for the disc to turn up.

So what is there about the iPad 2 that is so urgent, that so many individuals cannot wait 2 or 3 weeks?


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

Dr T said:


> I have missed the main point somewhere. What is the urgency about getting this product?


Good question. But I wanna know why their store is not selling iPad 2 yet.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Apple.ca will not be selling till 4AM EST


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

WHITE OR BLACK

I wanted white but now I think I want black

what are you guys getting


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> WHITE OR BLACK
> 
> I wanted white but now I think I want black
> 
> what are you guys getting


I think I am going to get white.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

shooting_rubber said:


> Apple.ca will not be selling till 4AM EST


Someone else told me that in Canada, Apple observes 1AM as EST. Facker.

It wasn't very clear from Apple. Dickers.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

shooting_rubber said:


> I think I am going to get white.


thats what I wanted at first

but everyone else is like no get black and i kinda like the look of the old black first generation


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> thats what I wanted at first
> 
> but everyone else is like no get black and i kinda like the look of the old black first generation


I have always liked white electronics, so that's what I think I am going to go with. Personally, I just think white looks better.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

YES 50 minutes


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

just placed my order on the business site. 2-3weeks delivery.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yep, already available. Early! Places my order too. Hopefully I can get one tomorrow. If not, I have one coming from Apple at least.


----------



## panzergruppe (Nov 16, 2007)

Why, still unavailable


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

delivers april 15-22

BOO!


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Yep, already available. Early! Places my order too. Hopefully I can get one tomorrow. If not, I have one coming from Apple at least.


looks like we snuck it in. Not available on the business anymore


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

gtgt said:


> just placed my order on the business site. 2-3weeks delivery.


The Education site at Apple Store Canada is taking orders, about 15 minutes before the Official start time of 1 am PDT. 

Once you add a few useful bits and pieces and pay HST, an iPad 2 costs about $ 1,200. Yeah, that's the going amount you would sink into most any new small gadget these days, but I can't see that I would use this one, so I did not complete the online order.

Oh yeah, what I meant to post: it's 2 to 3 weeks delivery.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

panzergruppe said:


> Why, still unavailable


education worked for me

I hope its faster then APRIL 15...


----------



## panzergruppe (Nov 16, 2007)

Still not. 04:00 am


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

try leaving the store page and returning


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

EDIT: Ordered Mine 16GB BLACK WIFI

Ships April 15

Receives by April 22 

Location: Waterloo, Ontario (shipping address, where I live for school)


----------



## chris56 (Jul 17, 2009)

Still waiting for orders to go up....


----------



## panzergruppe (Nov 16, 2007)

still say: Available: Currently unavailable.

Tried different browsers.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

gtgt said:


> looks like we snuck it in. Not available on the business anymore


back in business but not general store now.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Same problem here


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

try this link

Search Results - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Education store worked for me using my wife's account. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Still not available in the general store... ??


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

also try here for normal account

Search Results - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Order Details

Product Name


Product Number

Unit Price CAD

Qty

Subtotal

IPAD WI-FI 32GB BLACK-CAN

MC770C/A

$619.00

1

$619.00

Leaves Apple: 15 Apr

Receive it: 22 Apr

Halifax


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

I just pre-ordered mine - 2-3 weeks delivery time. I'm in Toronto, current time 4:13am. Gotta go. Back to sleep, lol.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*2 to 3 weeks*



Just came live two minutes ago. Right off the bat, 2 to 3 week shipping time. Oh well. Ordered one and I'll try popping into a few places later. Hopefully iPad fever won't be too high in sleepy Niagara.


----------



## Utopianbl (Feb 14, 2011)

It's up in general store now


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

gtgt said:


> back in business but not general store now.


At 1:14 PDT, it is now for sale in the general Store.

Try changing your system preferences for Date and Time to PDT? (Just kidding)

I would not be awake in the middle of the night like this, but I had a good long nap after supper, and I hafta work that off before I can get back to sleep.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

im off to bed ugh 9.30am class

going to pick up a smart cover at bestbuy/futureshop tomorrow to check out the iPad 2 in person!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Ordered it from general store. 2-3 weeks delivery 


----------



## panzergruppe (Nov 16, 2007)

Ordered but confirmation email not yet arrive...

Personalised iPad 2 with Wi-Fi 32GB - White
Available: 2-3 weeks
Receive it: within 8-12 business days after shipping by Standard Shipping


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Same here:
Estimated Ship: 2-3 weeks
within 8-12 business days after shipping


----------



## panzergruppe (Nov 16, 2007)

Got email now I can sleep...

IPAD WI-FI 32GB WHITE - PRSN-CAN
PC980C/A
$619.00
Leaves Apple:	
15 Apr
Receive it:
22 Apr
Recycle Fee
$2.75
Subtotal $621.75
G.S.T./H.S.T. $80.83
P.S.T./Q.S.T. $0.00
Total Price CAD
$702.58


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Same for me:
Leaves Apple:15 Apr
Receive it:22 Apr


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Not sure how you guys got to choose Expedited Shipping (I assume that's what you chose), but the only option I had in my check out window was Free Standard.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't have any shipping option neither.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I ordered shortly after 4am, and I got the same thing, no shipping option, leaves Apple April 15 receive on April 22... Going to be a busy day @ Apple on April 15!


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

iphoneottawa said:


> I didn't have any shipping option neither.


Should you ever move to the Gulf Islands, and have a shipping option, here is a tip:

Choose "by barge" because the barges travel overnight from Vancouver to Sidney, whereas the regular couriers wait to take the ferry to Sidney the next morning, or fly in to Sidney the next morning. That shaves hours off the delivery time. After that, it's only a few days to a week for local delivery to the Islands.

I kinda prefer the olden days where everything came by Canada Post, because I used to check the community mailbox at least once or twice a week whether I was expecting any mail or not, and sometimes I would receive something I had ordered ( and paid for with a Canada Post Postal Money Order) but had forgotten all about... And then there was the time when my wife ordered a new garden shovel for my birthday from Lee valley, and it came via Canada Post. That was well over 20 years ago, and I still have that shovel...


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

So Education store opened @ 1AM ET and the general store @ 4 AM ET. But both say delivering 2-3 wks. I think ones ordered at 1 will arrive sooner.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

iphoneottawa said:


> So Education store opened @ 1AM ET and the general store @ 4 AM ET. But both say delivering 2-3 wks. I think ones ordered at 1 will arrive sooner.


Yeah, I am gonna give this gadget a pass.

Here on the West Coast, it is Springtime, and that means time to be outdoors. Working the soil, planting veg. I can stay connected to the dreadful outside world as much as I need to, even in outbuildings, with a couple of old G4 Powerbooks lying around, don't even need to use my newer MacBook Pros. Don't really need to throw $ 1,200 at a new iPad 2.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Apple didn't give you an option for Expedited Shipping, 'cause it'll arrive at the same time. They can't get these things here any faster. 

This happened with the iPad 1 launch, when those that paid more for Expedited Shipping, and those that didn't all got their devices at the same time - and Apple refunded all the Expedited Shipping charges. They're just saving themselves the hassle this time.


----------



## Jagadis (Mar 6, 2011)

I ordered my iPad at 3:50 am and it showed 2-3 weeks. The Apple online store is now showing 3-4 weeks...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Jagadis said:


> I ordered my iPad at 3:50 am and it showed 2-3 weeks. The Apple online store is now showing 3-4 weeks...


Yeah, they must have sold through all the ones they can actually deliver in the next 2-3 weeks...


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

well just a thought

maybe they over-estimated the 2-3 weeks and some orders may ship in a week (less then 2-3 weeks basically) that way everyone who rushed to 4am is not disappointed by getting it after shipping dates

i pray to receive sooner


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just ordered the Zagg full body Invisible Shield for mine. Now to get either a Smart Cover to compliment it or some sort of minimalist carry case.


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

Ordered a 64G WIFI only, white (fingerprints), grey cover and AppleCare.
2 to 3 weeks. We'll see.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

ericlewis91 said:


> well just a thought
> 
> maybe they over-estimated the 2-3 weeks and some orders may ship in a week (less then 2-3 weeks basically) that way everyone who rushed to 4am is not disappointed by getting it after shipping dates
> 
> i pray to receive sooner


I hope that also 


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

While Apple is usually pretty conservative with their shipping estimates, I kindof think if they say April 15th, it's gonna be pretty close to April 15th (considering they just had to launch in 25 countries and still can't keep up with demand in the US).

If anything, I'd say it'll ship a week early or so... like the 7th or the 8th, and then we'll all *get* them on the 15th. 

Till then, it'll just be jealous looks at the people around us who have iPad 2's via standing in line.


----------



## rebekahqc (Apr 27, 2008)

*ordered*

I am embarrassed to say I got up at 4AM to order the iPad 2. Will ship on April 15th and arrive April 20. We'll see. This is a gadget I know I will use. ( I did not get first gen). I have no internet at my studio. I am an oldster who finds the keyboard on iTouch too small for typing. I travel fairly often for work and will love having a reader with all my mags and books in such a small package. :clap:


----------



## rebekahqc (Apr 27, 2008)

*white*

Oh yeah, I ordered white, 64 GB, WiFi+3G with pink smart cover:love2:


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in Alberta so I ordered mine just after 2:00am. 

Ordered 2 Black 32 Wifi/3G - 1 leather cover - 1 poly cover - 1 camera attachment. Both are scheduled to ship April 15. So glad I waited for this version


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I've got an original iPad but my sister is going to buy it, so I went ahead and ordered this morning. 16GB Black 3G with the black leather smartcover. Same ship date eta as everyone else.

Though I was shocked to get a shipping notice from Apple this afternoon!... till I realized it was just the SIM card they were sending. What a tease.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> ...think if they say April 15th, it's gonna be pretty close to April 15th...


So is this 15th the "leaves Apple" date or "Receive it" date?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Bighead said:


> So is this 15th the "leaves Apple" date or "Receive it" date?


It's listed as the "leaves Apple" date.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

Notification looks like this:

Leaves Apple: 15 April
Receive it: 22 April


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Good. I am not left behind then.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I wonder if Purolator will deliver on the 22nd or 25th?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Canceled my online order as I got one from FS @ 5pm. 
There may be still stock left tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

iphoneottawa said:


> Canceled my online order as I got one from FS @ 5pm.
> There may be still stock left tomorrow.


According to the local news for the Vancouver Apple Store, some that waited in line for 18 hours+ got the model(s) they were wanting, and others settled for less it seems as stock quickly disappeared for those lined up around a very long block.

But why does the Canadian Apple Store say "Available: 3-4 weeks" for all models.

Is that a marketing sales plot or just plain bad planning to have adequate stock to supply??? Hmmm... ????

Maybe the recent Japanese DISASTER did or might have some relationship with a shortage of components in the near future, but I would have thought that the freighters with any needed components and/or any iPod 2 models would have been well out to sea and landed safely on our shores by now.

So where's the iPod 2 models delay and/or why???


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ordered online last night...

_Leaves Apple: 22 Apr • Receive it: 29 Apr_

I also ordered the iPad dock which will arrive earlier. I wish there was an option to have things shipped together. But, oh well.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Here in Ottawa (& in Toronto) we seem to have enough stock. Both Apple stores still had stock last night. 
We will see when they will start shipping. I'm guessing pretty soon.
I think the shortage was exaggerated.
Also ... I can't believe I got one on the launch day without any hassle!



----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

Got an email today ( the 29th ) from Apple that the cover that I ordered has shipped via UPS. Will have to wait 24 hours to be able to track it.


----------



## westonc (Dec 18, 2009)

I received that email too for both my covers. Both were supposed to ship April 15 - same time as the iPad is scheduled to ship. iPad has not yet shipped but the covers have and I received tracking.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure the iPad will be shipped soon also.


----------

